# I need to find the smallest subwoofer



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

My girlfriend finally agreed to an install, on her terms. She does not want a sub box in the trunk. She drives an 06 Impreza.

I have a set of 6.5" Elemental Designs I am going to mount coaxially in the kicks. I want to put two small subs in the front doors. I have checked parts express, and there are a few tiny subs. http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-826

They mostly have FR only above 50 hz +. Are there any 5.25" or smaller subwoofers that play down to 30 hz, or less?


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

I believe Focal has a 5.25 "sub" Might want to look into that. I have heard guys talk about them but never actually seen them.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

Do those cars have speakers in the rear deck? Maybe a couple tang band 6x9 subs would be a better option.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

coke said:


> Do those cars have speakers in the rear deck? Maybe a couple tang band 6x9 subs would be a better option.


Nope, front and rear doors only.

Front doors have about 3" max depth possible under the stock door panel, that includes using a spacer. Finding a decent sub with that kind of depth will be quite difficult.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Pretty sure I have seen teeny subs like the (ack!) eD 7kv installed under the seats of a WRX before.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

basically you're asking a sub to squeeze blood out of a turnip. what you're intending to do has the potential to sound good but truth be told the laws of physics aren't making things look too good. what's the biggest speaker you can get in the front doors? tangband has some options that might work but not sure how they'd like being in a door.


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

The TB 5" is 3 3/4" deep, too big. 

The smaller ones (2"-3" TB's) don't go very low (one that would fit only goes down to 90 hz).

Will there be a significant lack of bass if these are used?

Also, the mids I already have to install go down to 50 hz. Maybe I should just go with a two way set up, no sub.

She won't be listening to hip-hop, mostly musical theatre, some pop, and classic rock.

The rest of the equipment going in is:

Kenwood KDC-x979 (my old HU)
AudioControl DQT (also my old one)
EDi 6000s components (temporarily used while I was waiting for my Mpyres).
Infinity Reference 7540a (75x4) BNIB

If I only go with a two way set up I will sell the Infinity and use my Zed Gladius (lucky girl).

Anyone have some links to minimalist SQ install in a WRX. The install gallery here has custom a pillars, fiberglass trunks, etc.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Something to consider, the Earthquake SWS shallow mount 6.5...!!!! 

http://www.earthquakesound.com/sws.htm


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

dogstar said:


> Pretty sure I have seen teeny subs like the (ack!) eD 7kv installed under the seats of a WRX before.


Yes. Also, Raamaudio used to make an enclosure with an Arc 10 that fit under the passenger seat. Search the interior subforum at NASIOC for more info and pictures, or hit Rick (raamaudio) up directly.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

It would be a lot easier to put one under the seat. They even make some self powered ones that will fit under a seat, but I'd rather build my own. You could do a shallow mount 6.5" under the seat, maybe even an 8". Hit it with some power and you will actually get pretty good results. Trying to put them in the doors is about 2x the work.


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/ele/699243182.html


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-876

Hey, they call it a subwoofer, and it's the smallest I have ever seen called a subwoofer


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I believe Focal has a 5.25 "sub" Might want to look into that. I have heard guys talk about them but never actually seen them.


13WS..... But you'd want to have multiple ones to get a bit of lowend really. (goes for other small "subs" aswell.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I drive an 05 Impreza. I personally think you'll have a hell of a time fitting any subs in the doors and if you get them in there, you'll be dealing with some serious vibrations and rattles. You'll need to thoroughly deaden and seal those doors. I'd try to go under the seats or try to go IB in the rear deck, if you don't want to put a box in the trunk. I'd try to convince her to let you put a small box in the trunk. A couple of good 8's shouldn't take up much room.


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

gijoe said:


> I drive an 05 Impreza. I personally think you'll have a hell of a time fitting any subs in the doors and if you get them in there, you'll be dealing with some serious vibrations and rattles. You'll need to thoroughly deaden and seal those doors. I'd try to go under the seats or try to go IB in the rear deck, if you don't want to put a box in the trunk. I'd try to convince her to let you put a small box in the trunk. A couple of good 8's shouldn't take up much room.


The rear deck looks like a good possibility. There are holes, although not circles. She will have a hard time with me cutting away at them. Maybe some 6's will fit in. After digging through her car she is also considering trading it in towards an '08 Legacy towards the end of summer. Ack, women never make up their mind. 

Thanks for everyones input. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

What about the shallow subs from Lorentz Audio? There were a couple of people here that run them and seem to really love them. Also, the new marketing manager for that company is on this forum. Can't remember his screen name though. They have a shallow 8" and shallow 10" IIRC.

www.lorentz-audio.com is the website.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

2" subwoofer small enough for ya?


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

The two inch Tang Band's don't go low enough.

Lorentz sounds interesting. If I used them I would go IB in the rear deck. Their wesbite doesn't say anything about IB though (home audio drivers).

I think I am going to install the component set (edi 6000) and see if she wants more bass. Then go on from there.


----------

